# cement truck over sewer line



## porchmonkey (Mar 20, 2009)

If your pipe was properly bedded, backfilled, and compacted you should be OK.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You could put down planks over the pipe to distribute the trucks weight.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO I wouldn't risk it.. It may take a little longer but, There are other means ( machinery) to get the concrete to the area


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

They do not look for the easiest way, he is just giving his opinion as we do here. 2-3' is not very deep. You do not know the soil conditions or compaction. I would not chance it. Power wheel barrows are great for this work


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How wide was the trench?


----------



## AJ&J (Feb 16, 2009)

Compaction and soil conditions are everything. I crushed a 10 foot section of Schd 40 at a 4 ft depth where the ground was a little soft. I go with the person reccomending the planks for weight distribution.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I go with the person reccomending the planks for weight distribution.


Ayuh,... A few sheets of 3/4" plywood would go along ways,... Cheap Insurance....


----------



## SAS (Mar 3, 2009)

*width*



Scuba_Dave said:


> How wide was the trench?


About 12", but at the point where the connection was made it was a 3' x 4' foot hole about 5 feet deep.


----------



## SAS (Mar 3, 2009)

*wood*



Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... A few sheets of 3/4" plywood would go along ways,... Cheap Insurance....


Do you think that that would hold a fully loaded cement truck? I was thinking 2x10s...


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I too was thinking 2x material. I would NOT let the truck drive over the connection hole, just lay the planks perpendicular to the trench. 

This is my opinion only, ultimately it is your decision.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

2x planks will snap like a toothpick to even a half full cement truck. Better find some bridge plank material. 'Here' that would entail finding where the county crew took out an old bridge lately and reclaiming a bunch of old used stuff. A double layer would not be too much,,and it better be on hard level surface,no holes or voids under neath. recently dug up soft dirt WILL collapse under truck weight if its damp. has it rained in the last two weeks?? Your 2X material MAY work to run a manuel wheel barrow on. If its A LOT of cement get a pumper ,,,but costs are going up quick!!!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I've tried to use 2X materials and several sheets of plywood moving cement with my skid steer bucket and it still will snap these materials. Like you said it is your opinion that counts and it is you that has to hear about the yard smell to your neighbors after you break the sewer line.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

SAS,

I just re-read the entire thread and I missed Bob's first post about not knowing the soil conditions and compaction. Sorry for my misinformation. 

I would not chance it.


----------



## SAS (Mar 3, 2009)

*That's a good idea,*



4just1don said:


> 2x planks will snap like a toothpick to even a half full cement truck. Better find some bridge plank material. 'Here' that would entail finding where the county crew took out an old bridge lately and reclaiming a bunch of old used stuff. A double layer would not be too much,,and it better be on hard level surface,no holes or voids under neath.


That's a good idea, but then I also have to have a fairly heavy truck to haul that material in...



4just1don said:


> recently dug up soft dirt WILL collapse under truck weight if its damp. has it rained in the last two weeks?? Your 2X material MAY work to run a manuel wheel barrow on. If its A LOT of cement get a pumper ,,,but costs are going up quick!!!


It rained a week ago. The deepest section is fairly shaded as well. It's probably still damp down there.


----------



## SAS (Mar 3, 2009)

*Pumper*



4just1don said:


> If its A LOT of cement get a pumper ,,,but costs are going up quick!!!


I could get a pumper... but I also need to get a lot of gravel in a dump truck. I bet it'll be about as heavy as the cement, but maybe not. I'd hate to have to wheel all that down the driveway, but it might be the only option...


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

SAS said:


> I could get a pumper... but I also need to get a lot of gravel in a dump truck. I bet it'll be about as heavy as the cement, but maybe not. I'd hate to have to wheel all that down the driveway, but it might be the only option...


Again, check the cost of powered wheelbarrows.. that is what I use. Most all the time additions are in the rear with no access via truck. and if the truck gets stuck you have to pay for the tow and the extra time to get him out.


----------



## SAS (Mar 3, 2009)

*railroad ties*



Bob Mariani said:


> I've tried to use 2X materials and several sheets of plywood moving cement with my skid steer bucket and it still will snap these materials. Like you said it is your opinion that counts and it is you that has to hear about the yard smell to your neighbors after you break the sewer line.


What do you think about using old railroad ties? I could lay a bunch of them side by side perpendicular to the ditch and then attach them together so that the truck wouldn't move them...


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If you have them these will work over 3/4" plywood to spread the weight.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you look into renting a power buggy for a couple of days? Less work than building a bridge out of railroad ties. You can use it for the gravel and also for the concrete. That would be my choice.


----------



## SAS (Mar 3, 2009)

*power buggy*



ponch37300 said:


> Did you look into renting a power buggy for a couple of days? Less work than building a bridge out of railroad ties. You can use it for the gravel and also for the concrete. That would be my choice.


I'm going to look at prices.


----------



## Ducttapeitall (Jul 18, 2021)

SAS said:


> *power buggy*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to look at prices.


A 300 dollar buggy may save you a 5000 repair. If you look at it that way, you'll be ahead 4300 bucks with a buggy.
I'm suprised the crew didnt push for a pump, slot less take work.....


----------



## Ducttapeitall (Jul 18, 2021)

SAS said:


> *power buggy*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to look at prices.





Ducttapeitall said:


> A 300 dollar buggy may save you a 5000 repair. If you look at it that way, you'll be ahead 4300 bucks with a buggy.
> I'm suprised the crew didnt push for a pump, slot less take work.....


Damn spell check....lol
Rake work and 4700


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Ducttapeitall said:


> Damn spell check....lol
> Rake work and 4700


Good answer but this thread is 12 years old.  Mar 24, 2009


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Who is bringing up old post from the dead??


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Javiles said:


> Who is bringing up old post from the dead??


i think they are picking them from the bottom of each page.


----------

